# Italian car show @ St Andrews, Fife



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Just a few photos of todays car show...Weather wasnt so good, but still a good day.












































































































































































Hope you all like them.

Steve


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

No S.X.I or the Grizzled one?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes!...But do you really want photos of that?...:lol:

A good was had, by us all.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice...thanks for sharing.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

That Dealer edition integrale is stunning, any more pics of it?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

wedgie said:


> That Dealer edition integrale is stunning, any more pics of it?


Sorry, thats all the photos I took..Weather was conspiring against me, all day. I agree its drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

Nice pics, was there a red 328 (****** Pi) there? I was passed by one coming down the M6 around 18:30. He pulled up beside us and gave my MG a thumbs up, praise indeed.

Steve.:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

mr bountyfull said:


> Nice pics, was there a red 328 (****** Pi) there? I was passed by one coming down the M6 around 18:30. He pulled up beside us and gave my MG a thumbs up, praise indeed.
> 
> Steve.:thumb:


Afraid not...The only Prancing Horse that was there was a Mondial.


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

looks a good day tht a passed a few classic lancias and ferraris on the way to the CG meet and seen some on the way home


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mkv said:


> Afraid not...The only Prancing Horse that was there was a Mondial.


And me!!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

That 8c has got to be the most gorgeous modern car i've ever seen!

I'd love to go to one of these italian meets. I'll borrow my uncles lagos bleu grale.

Do they do any meets down south?

Great pics by the way. Thanks for sharing


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

mkv said:


> Just a few photos of todays car show...Weather wasnt so good, but still a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some good photo's there Steve, especially this one with my wee cinq silver sneaking in there :thumb: Weather was terrible in the morning but wasn't too bad in the afternoon. What were you driving?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

richard33dees said:


> Some good photo's there Steve, especially this one with my wee cinq silver sneaking in there :thumb: Weather was terrible in the morning but wasn't too bad in the afternoon. What were you driving?


Is that yours Cinq?
I was driving a Vivaro!!!....:lol:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

mkv said:


> Is that yours Cinq?
> I was driving a Vivaro!!!....:lol:


Yeah R49 P** I was on the Fiat-Scotland/FiatForum stand, sadly the car wasn't looking the cleanest on the day after the long run up


----------

